# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Wel of niet zwanger

## mit79

Ik zal me even voorstellen: ik ben 33 jaar en ik heb nu sinds een jaar een vaste vriend. Ik slik de pil (microgynon 30) en daarnaast gebruiken wij een condoom, omdat we nog niet toe zijn aan kinderen. Omdat ik last heb van hormonale migraine (dus als ik ongesteld moet worden), slik ik op advies van mijn huisarts 3 strips achter elkaar door met dan een stopweek. Daarnaast ben ik dagelijks misselijk door maagzuur waar tegen ik Ranitidine slik.

In maart ben ik ongesteld geweest. Eind maart/begin april heb ik 2 weken overdag de Weightcare shakes gedronken in een poging wat af te vallen, hierbij had ik wat last van natte winderigheid, achteraf denk ik dat dit ook diarree had kunnen zijn waardoor de pil minder goed zou kunnen werken. (Dom dat ik daar niet eerder aangedacht heb, ik weet het.

Op 7 april had ik seks met mijn vriend, waarbij het condoom kapot ging, omdat hij na het omdoen van een tweede condoom altijd moeite heeft met klaarkomen, hebben we het dit keer zonder condoom afgemaakt.

13 en 14 april had ik 's avonds wat bloed bij het plassen: een klein beetje vers rood bloed. Dinsdag 16 april was de laatste pil van de eerste strip, normaliter zou ik dan vrijdag ongesteld moeten worden. Woensdag en donderdag heb ik de pil van mijn tweede strip doorgeslikt. Op dinsdagavond had ik al wat hoofdpijn, die woensdag goed doorzette waarbij in de loop van de ochtend een misselijkheid opzette die anders is dan mijn normale misselijkheid: de Ranitidine helpt er niet tegen. De misselijkheid voelt ook compleet anders. Ook donderdag en vrijdag nog hoofdpijn en misselijk, vandaag gelukkig geen hoofdpijn meer en een lichte misselijkheid, maar wel spierpijn in de bovenbenen/liezen terwijl ik niet heb gesport, daarnaast ben ik vanaf woensdag al overgevoelig voor geuren. 

Op dinsdagmiddag (17 april)heb ik een vroege zwangerschapstest van proditest gedaan, omdat ik me nogal zorgen maakte vanwege het spotting: hierbij was een lichte, maar wel duidelijke streep te zien. Op de foto lijkt de streep lichter. Nu heb ik begrepen dat deze vroege test niet heel erg betrouwbaar is.

Om zeker te weten dat ik wel of niet zwanger ben, heb ik donderdag besloten de pil niet door te slikken en de eventuele migraine bij ongesteldheid lief te nemen. Ik zou dan zondag of maandag ongesteld moeten worden. Voor als ik het dan niet ben, heb ik al de Kruidvat 2 voor 5 test in huis. Nu maar afwachten dus.....

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Mit79,

Wachten is inderdaad het enige wat je hierbij kunt doen. Heb je inmiddels de test al gedaan?

----------


## christel1

Veel succes Mit of het nu in de negatieve of positieve zin is.... Ja enkel een test of een bloedafname kan duidelijkheid geven nu... Moest ik jou zijn en de test is positief denk toch eens na, je bent al 33 misschien is het nu of nooit en heb je later spijt van eventuele beslissingen die je nu neemt. 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------

